# NEWBIE



## stings25 (Jun 30, 2011)

STILL UNABLE TO ACCESS OTHER PARTS OF THE FORUM AS WANTING TO BUY CERTAIN PARTS FOR 225TT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Stings, Hi, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------



## wolff1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Stings, Hi, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
> Hoggy.


I see.


----------

